# 06 450 sportsman mods ?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys not new to the site but new on this forum. My neighbor has a 06 450 sportsman, and he wants to get her running faster,without going overboard with money - don't we all. I have a brute kawi 750, and he wants to keep up in a drag or even get the front wheels up without standing on the bumper. He has put on a new front motor mount, and changed his belt out witha fresh polaris belt - and noticed a difference with that. His bike is all stock except for the 26 or 27" ITP mud tires. So if you guys can help out with some suggestions,that would be great. His bike does run good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well there aint no way he's gonna keep up with you unless he sells it and gets something bigger haha...

A clutch kit would be the next thing to invest in. That will give him more grunt down low. And help w/ the wheelies. 

Drag race, well, he really dont even have any business lining up w/ a 750.


----------

